# Trash Can & Recycle Bin Box



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

A dog has recently discovered our trash cans, three different times. I decided to fix that problem and get our recycle bins out of the garage. I will stop at the auto parts tomorrow and get some of the small lift shocks to mount on the door. Wife wants to buy a couple of the metal stars to put on the front.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Looks great, might consider staining it also.

John


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Gas Lift Struts*

Stopped and picked up some lift struts from the auto parts. Made some brackets out of an old lawn mower blade with some black spray paint and ta-da !!!!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great idea, looks good. Congrats!


----------

